# Iron Man's pose looks good!



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Now we can actually see the model kit built up it looks like a neat kit. Obviously the pose isn't the most dynamic but it still looks ok.

What's everyone else think?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think I hope it's not difficult to REpose.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I was looking at the kit at the hobby store today. While admiring the cool box art, I passed it up for now. Eventually, I will pick one up. But the kit really didn't excite me enough to purchase it today.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

The way the kit was engineered it should be VERY easy to repose with a minimumum of cutting. Lazy guy that I am, I have chosen a conversion project that will require NO cutting*(see attached).
Tom




*Ok, it WILL require a replacement hand of a closed fist, but THAT should NOT be a problem for very long...


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The data came from the CG files of the model-and it looks like it's waiting to be rigged for animation. Actually, I was thinking since it's neutral pose it'll probably be pretty easy to cut and repose however you may want with minimal scratchbuilding. In any event, I'll probably just build and light the first one as is and maybe make an alternate position for another down the line.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

While I DO think it looks like he has been paralized with a death-ray, I still think it's a great kit! I think it's because of the fingers being splayed out. When I first saw the box art, I thought, "What's everyone groussing about? I think he looks cool walking!" But, then I saw the side of the box and said,"Oh! Okay, I get it now". 

BUT, I STILL THINK IT'S A COOL KIT!!!! I picked up two! Thanks Moebius!!


Wayne


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If it was an organic figure kit instead of a robotic suit then it would most probably look way too stiff but I think it just gets away with it.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

If you read through all the posts around,it was the ONLY pose that Marvel would allow Moebius to do.................now.go build one!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

falcon49xxx said:


> If you read through all the posts around,it was the ONLY pose that Marvel would allow Moebius to do.................now.go build one!


I REALIZE that. Doesn't mean we can't have an opinion about it.

Wayne


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=80697&d=1239421278
I'm sorry- it still looks like he's about to sneeze.

I just wish Marvel had not insisted on this pose...

Still going to get one, it just will have to wait for the time to build it.



.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I think what makes it look a little more lifeless is that the red is too bright and glossy. It's more of a deeper burgundy type red and not metallic and not quite that glossy. There also seems to be no darker panel lines on this build which would add depth. I think these few details would make it pop out a bit more and not just look like a piece of high gloss candy.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Picked up two of them.

The chest area is not clear, so lighting it will take some cutting and the installing of a clear piece.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The red color in the movie varies widely with lighting, in bright light the color is metallic RED not Burgundy......
Color choice is subjective - paint the model any reddish color you want...


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks kind of like the "candy apple red" I once tried to spray on a 65 mustang model I built as a child. Wonder if that or something similar could be sprayed on and then gold painted over it in the appropriate places. I note that the instructions call for clear red sprayed over metallic gold.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wasn't the color chosen (on screen) to match one of his cars?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Certainly hope we can somewhat modify it's pose to look like the lower picture on this page.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

who has this kit and can you post some pic's...........PLEASE ???????


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

This thread has info and pictures-

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=72063&highlight=

.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I haven't seen the movie so I could be totally off base here, but to me it looks like the suit is anodised.
Basecoat with Alclad aluminum, coat with candy colour, then semi-gloss or flat clear....

Chris.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats exactly what it looks like, anodized aluminum. In the movie he calls it "hotrod red". I shoot tons of kandy paints, and a kandy apple red and gold paint job would be totally bitchin' on him!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Rebel Rocker said:


> While I DO think it looks like he has been paralized with a death-ray, I still think it's a great kit! I think it's because of the fingers being splayed out. When I first saw the box art, I thought, "What's everyone groussing about? I think he looks cool walking!" But, then I saw the side of the box and said,"Oh! Okay, I get it now".
> 
> BUT, I STILL THINK IT'S A COOL KIT!!!! I picked up two! Thanks Moebius!!
> 
> ...



I think you're right, the fingers do make a difference. Looks like he's ready for some action.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My thinking was to do a base coat of alumininum metalizer, shade it with burnt metal, then topcoat it with Stoplight Red and Turn Signal Amber.

And cross my fingers.

It's gonna be hard to airbrush with my fingers crossed.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I picked up two of these and will look at changing the pose (never done it... but want to try on this one) as well as light it.


----------

